

Dmytri Kleiner: Kickstarter will never become big with it's current model - webmonkeyuk
http://www.dmytri.info/for-projects-like-kickstarter-to-scale-they-can-not-depend-on-the-limited-funds-workers-are-able-to-divert-from-consumption-and-must-tap-into-the-real-source-of-accumulation-surplus-value/

======
clavalle
Only, under current laws, this is impossible due to restrictions on non-
accredited investors.

That is why the crowdsorcing investment laws snaking their way through
Congress right now are so exciting.

I don't see what is stopping other countries with less restrictive laws from
incubating such a company, though.

